# Rebuild cordless Battery packs



## Nick Williams (Aug 8, 2012)

GregS said:


> I need my DeWalt 36v batteries rebuilt. I haven't found any cells to match them yet, and new batteries are about $230 each. I'd just buy a new kit, but DeWalt discoed it all a while back.


Try www.battrx.com they have both a NiCad nimh type for less than$100 and it couldn't be simpler.


----------



## Nick Williams (Aug 8, 2012)

*Lion vs Nicad*

If it's cycles you're talking about then the nicads last 3X the Lion with NiMh a close second to the NiCad. NiMh had problems with self discharge but for daily use you're charging them daily anyway. You can have your present system rebuilt with NImH.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Nick Williams said:


> If it's cycles you're talking about then the nicads last 3X the Lion with NiMh a close second to the NiCad. NiMh had problems with self discharge but for daily use you're charging them daily anyway. You can have your present system rebuilt with NImH.


May I ask where you got that info?


----------



## Bill Nook (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds like you mean MAH which means Milli-amp hours. if you are looking for more power you can upgrade to NiMh and equal or surpass Lithiom ions amperage


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Just to add to what's been said....

MAH is the capacity of the battery as in mili-amp hrs.

Amperage rating is = to the flow of juice IN AMPS from the battery. Nicads are the highest, NHH a close second, lions 3rd. 

You get the most capacity per equal physical size from Lions. They have more capacity (MAH) in the same size format, so they are able to make the same capacity, & voltage in a smaller size (and weight) than NiCads, or NMH. That's why Lions are in all modern cell phones. 

The higher the voltage of the motor, the less amperage flow you need to get the same watts. That's why so many of the high hp corless tools have gone to high voltage with lions as the power source.


----------



## Nick Williams (Aug 8, 2012)

*NiMh*

Sure Battery University and first hand experience. 

As an aside Railman that is the most concise explanation of Voltage and amperage I've ever read.


----------



## donny9090 (Aug 23, 2013)

so that means if I rebuild my batteries 14.4v battery with a higher amprage cell I get approximately the same work load as an 18v lower AMP model?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

In principle, yes. However, if you're really straining the motor, the extra current available could effectively shorten its life a bit due to the heat developed.


----------



## ace99 (Mar 25, 2014)

In response to Nick Williams; I've had success with battrx products and will continue to use them for all my rebuilds.


----------

